# MY collection MAC p0rn :)



## erynnj (Aug 12, 2007)

well here is the bulk of my collection, i do have alot of stuff not pictured, and the pigment case is not updated, i have 15 more that weren't in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




that's my makeup station area




















pallettes




















urban decay palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







misc
























recent haul
from the pro store




pressed pigment palette i made




http://www.specktra.net/newthread.ph...ewthread&f=185
Specktra.Net - Post New Thread

http://www.specktra.net/newthread.ph...ewthread&f=185
Specktra.Net - Post New Thread


----------



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Dang girl!!  Nice collection!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erynnj (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

thanks!! hey sorry i this is dumb, but how do i change my user pic to one of my own pics and put a stamp at the end of my replies?? im still trying to figure this site out...TIA


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Nice collection.  I have that same  Hello Kitty clock.


----------



## derderxp (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

wow! i NEVER seen so much make up products owned by 1 person! WOW! eyepopping LOL nice collection.... how much doe did you spend on all this?!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Wow, that's some collection! Drool!!!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

wonderful collection!!! you deserve mad discounts from MAC


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

wow! nice collection!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Very nice!  I love your pigment "wheel"... very cool!


----------



## n_c (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Great collection, I like how you decorated ur palletes (sp?)


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

After recovering myself from the MAC overload (I'm envious!) I'm with with n_c, I like the decorated palettes! I can't wait to get my first palettes, and its great to see how others organize them. Thanks!


----------



## erynnj (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

hmmm TONS>.... i dont know exact numbers i have been collecting for about seven years plus, so it slowly accumulated... i could imagine THOUSANDS>....lol


----------



## erynnj (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *derderxp* 

 
_wow! i NEVER seen so much make up products owned by 1 person! WOW! eyepopping LOL nice collection.... how much doe did you spend on all this?!_

 
hmmmmm i could only imagine i have been collecting for many many years im sure thousands....


----------



## erynnj (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *susanks1* 

 
_Nice collection.  I have that same  Hello Kitty clock._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Very nice!  I love your pigment "wheel"... very cool!_

 
thanks! its a spice rack!!


----------



## macface (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

super hating on you love your collection.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Nice collection, and welcome to specktra! You'll love it here. Everyone sooo helpful and superrrrr nicee.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erynnj* 

 
_thanks!! hey sorry i this is dumb, but how do i change my user pic to one of my own pics and put a stamp at the end of my replies?? im still trying to figure this site out...TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awesome collection!!

And to answer your question... if you click on "Private messages" towards the top of the page, you can access your profile info stuff from there...looks like you've already changed you photo, but you can also add a signature in that section too.  HTH!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

WOW, thats an awsoe collection you got there !!!! i love all your piggies


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Wow!  I think what I love best is your Pigment collection and the little stand you have them on.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: MY collection MAC porn *

Great collection.  I love your palettes.  I want to decorate mine now.


----------



## KimSwim (Aug 20, 2007)

Great Collection! I love how you organized your pigments!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 20, 2007)

I noticed you had Urban Decay labeled on a MAC eye shadow case.  Does Urban Decay eye shadow fit in a MAC eye shadow case?


----------



## marmara (Aug 21, 2007)

wow it's a great collection


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, very impressive !!


----------

